# Full body Wet-sand!!! Honda s2000



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Recently Detailed a black honda s2000 and since then the owner has bought another... but not as you'd expect

Anyhow he gave it a full re-spray and the result was horrendous orange peel!!!!

So along it came for me to have a go at........

Enjoy

*Some befores *_(bonnet had a bit of work before I found the camera)_














































*Tools for the Job*










*After flatting off*



















*Polished up with Lime prime & Waxed with AG Hi Definition wax*:wave:










*The results*
































































By no means perfection but the owner was a happy boy:thumb:

*Time taken*: Approx 2 hours

Regards, *Joe*​


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

:lol: 

cracking job, great reflections


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The orange peel on that was ridiculous, good work!:thumb::lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

very good


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bloody hell you'll be detailing your Dyson next lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats brilliant


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thread of the month right there!!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

LOL! nice one mate!!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice bodywork,just need to finish the rebuild:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That cheered me up a bit, very good......


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

:lol: Very good


----------



## Jasonlew (Nov 1, 2009)

brilliant job i'd say


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Brilliant mate :thumb:

Rest of the car done ??


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

thats briiliant nice shine mate


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Classic thread man!

Got yer wee car looking top there!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Bloody hell you'll be detailing your Dyson next lol


Oh dear you've got me thinking:lol:


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Brilliant mate :thumb:
> 
> Rest of the car done ??


Getting there, its not mine but I'll get some pics up when it is.

Maybe I should have just started a 'projects & restorations' thread


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

james b said:


> That cheered me up a bit, very good......


I'll be doing a trial with those sticks on some stone chip repairs. I was very impressed with them:wave:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

lmao I like!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice one you should try a coffee table next:thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice one mate!!!


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Quality,,


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL. Really funny and good reflections. Love these threads.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL Fantastic


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Vectra Singh (Oct 23, 2007)

That is impressive mate! :thumb:


----------



## fuje (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG, that's amazing.

I have a 190E 2.3-16 that came in a light blue and I always thought it would look nice in black! Can you give some hints as to how you removed the undercarriage and windows without damaging the little plastic tabs? I do not want to tape everything up!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you sir, are a nutter.......






Love it!



:thumb:


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Being serious its come up amazing TBH, But ye your a sad bugger, Maybe try looking through some naughty sites online to help your boredom, You can polish all you want then .

Luke


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

mmm i like that alot , its given me an idea to try something ive always wanted to do , ive done a hoover and always wanted to do a battleship , it looks possible now , anyone got the bismarck with battle scars on?

Great job.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Looking good fella:thumb:

Bit disappointed that you didn't show us any 50/50 shots though 

Oh, and the Dyson detail has been done before! 

_*All the Best
Chris*_


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> mmm i like that alot , its given me an idea to try something ive always wanted to do , ive done a hoover and always wanted to do a battleship , it looks possible now , anyone got the bismarck with battle scars on?
> 
> Great job.


Nutters x 2 loved the Dyson detail:thumb: every considered wet sanding a Miele fridge freezer ?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> thread of the month right there!!!!


^^^^^^^^^ plus 1

:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Nice


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

:lol: Mad but excellent at the same time :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

No ptg! no laser pointer! Tut tut!! Lol

Only joking! Top work fella.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Genius

Had a good chuckle at that  Good results too :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Impressive results there though tbh!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> No ptg! no laser pointer! Tut tut!! Lol
> 
> Only joking! Top work fella.


:lol: err err my camera broke at that point in the 'detail'

Disclaimer: Please not that as the camera broke lots of photo's are missing Two mini wash buckets were engineered with mini grit guards along with mini Karcher, foam lance, wash mitt, drying towels, sun gun etc....:thumb: Out of all the work the drying towel would have ....err I mean was easiest to make

Swirl free finish:wave:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

hahaha, awesome :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

That's brilliant! 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very Nice  any pictures when sheeting and beading ?


----------

